# SF Bike Rental



## millerism (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anyone know of a shop where I can rent a good quality road bike in the San Francisco/Oakland area?
thanks!


----------



## pedalsquares (Aug 2, 2006)

millerism said:


> Does anyone know of a shop where I can rent a good quality road bike in the San Francisco/Oakland area?
> thanks!


Well, I don't know if I can exactly answer your question, but I'll try to give what information I can. The rental places up in north SF are all geared towards tourists. Your bike may be functional, but it will be pretty beat-up as well. I recently rented from one of these. It was fun for spending a couple of hours spinning around, but anything more strenuous would have been pretty uncomfortable. They have a few road bikes, but they mostly make their living off of comfort bikes.


----------



## JohnSFO (Dec 21, 2005)

Lombardi Sports at Polk/Jackson in San Francisco rent decent road bikes I believe.

I also believe they're quite expensive.

More info: http://lombardisports.com/cycling-rentals.aspx


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

How about "Pacific bicycles," they list rentals as an option in their website....

good luck and enjoy the visit! (if it is a visit heh)


----------



## millerism (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks! I notice they sell Giant road bikes. A couple steps below my current bike, but good for getting out there and putting in some hilly miles.
I also found out that Mikes Bikes in Sausalito rents Specialized Allez road bikes. Only trick is how I get to Sausalito from Oakland.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

Dang, your coming from Oak Town? Your better off going into San Francisco and heading out toward the Height and Stanyan area, near Golden Gate Park. 

There are at least close to a half a dozen bike stores that rent bicycles. From there you can pretty much go anywhere in the city and across the golden Gate bridge...


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

*Blazing Saddles does*



millerism said:


> Does anyone know of a shop where I can rent a good quality road bike in the San Francisco/Oakland area?
> thanks!


Blazing Saddles (http://www.blazingsaddles.com/) near Fisherman's Wharf rents actual road bikes. Yes they primarily do tourist bikes, but I met a guy riding Mt Tam on a Giant OCR road bike he rented from Blazing Saddles.


----------

